# Мобильная связь > Мобильный контент >  Программа для записи разговора и смс

## mayamaya

Вечер добрый!

СРОЧНО нужна программа для скрытой записи разговора вх/вых и СМС вх/вых!
Помогите, пожалуйста.

Телефон Samsung j700 слайдер.

----------


## alex592nn

Добрый!
Ну как нашлось что-нибудь интересное? Мне нужно записывать разговоры администраторов на ресепшене. Телефон куплю какой скажут.

----------

